# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG – Apple iPhone 4S Unlock via USB cable, World First ! ! !

## mohamed73

*01.04.2012  RIFF JTAG – Apple iPhone 4S Unlock via USB cable, World First ! ! !*
 Unlocking network locked iPhone 4s is easy with RIFF Box. *To Unlock iPhone 4s :*  Connect Apple iPhone 4s to RIFF Box USB portStart RIFF JTAG ManagerSelect Apple iPhone4s from menuOpen “Useful Plugins” TABActivate iOS5 PluginClick  ”Permanent Unlock” buttonSmile !
 Please click “Check for Updates” button in order to download new updates. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## khaledrepa

كذبة افريل 
اخى محمد.
ههههههههههههه

----------

